# 100$ down the drain



## joyride964 (Sep 3, 2014)

So my dad got me a Perdomo ESV 2002 6 Sampler and my fiancé got me like $50 worth of Romeo's and A. Fuentes for my birthday (my whole stash at the moment). How the hell can I explain to my fiancé that they are dried out and can't be smoked. I have tried to tell her but for some reason she thinks they are good no matter what.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

But probably they can be resuscitated with proper humidification.


----------



## joyride964 (Sep 3, 2014)

Most if them have started cracking


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd give it a try. Can't hurt. Might work out on several fronts. She will see you appreciate the thought. Hopefully she also notices the amount of time you're spending on this. If they never come back to life, that gives you another opportunity to politely point out the importance of not buying dry sticks or letting them dry out. Worst case, chop them up and smoke them in a nice MM Cob.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

joyride964 said:


> So my dad got me a Perdomo ESV 2002 6 Sampler and my fiancé got me like $50 worth of Romeo's and A. Fuentes for my birthday (my whole stash at the moment). How the hell can I explain to my fiancé that they are dried out and can't be smoked. I have tried to tell her but for some reason she thinks they are good no matter what.


When a woman gifts you cigars THEY ARE GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!

If they are too dry and cant be recovered it is YOUR job as her future husband to not say a word but go find the same sticks that are not dried out to replace the dry ones so you can smoke them in front of her!

You have much to learn in the ways of women and relationships.....


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

How did they get so dried out?


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I would try to let them gain some humidity..Some may be salvageable.

What I would do, personally, if my wife purchased some cigars for me and something like this happened? Talk to her.. Express true gratitude, because it really is a great gesture for her to show support and interest in what you enjoy. Explain and show the problems, and the causes for it. Help her learn what to look for next time.. You don't have to be an expert to tell if a cigar is too dry..just let her feel and listen (roll them between your fingers with some slight pressure at your ear) to a good cigar. If she really does support it, she'll take the advice in case she decides to do this on a semi regular special occasion type schedule. - Or if not, tell her next time to surprise you with a trip to the B&M and the money to pick out some cigars together. Let her pick out a couple, even if they aren't something you'd normally smoke. (Which really is the easiest and more sure-fire way, it's what I do sometimes.)


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear that! I would point her to a proper B&M store for next time, they should have at least put a water pillow in there for her (you). My girlfriend bought me some Padron's and Opus X for my birthday a few days ago, she kindly stole a Boveda pack from me and put it in the bag they were in, until it was time to give it to me; my B&M also put a water pillow in there (he knows both of us very well). If this "hobby" is something you are genuinely interested in, I would go ahead a lay down some proper cigar storage foundation when appropriate, because I make it very clear for those who wish to buy me gifts; If I am going to be consuming something for a special occasion, it had better be a $100 worth of cigars and good liquor, not a $100 worth of custom cake.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

amen to that.


JustinThyme said:


> When a woman gifts you cigars THEY ARE GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> If they are too dry and cant be recovered it is YOUR job as her future husband to not say a word but go find the same sticks that are not dried out to replace the dry ones so you can smoke them in front of her!
> 
> You have much to learn in the ways of women and relationships.....


----------



## PapaHoot (Jul 16, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> When a woman gifts you cigars THEY ARE GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> If they are too dry and cant be recovered it is YOUR job as her future husband to not say a word but go find the same sticks that are not dried out to replace the dry ones so you can smoke them in front of her!
> 
> You have much to learn in the ways of women and relationships.....





Heath said:


> amen to that.


These men have given you advice today that will serve you throughout the rest of your life, which, if you follow this advice, will be, quite possibly, the rest of your marriage as well.


----------



## TiminBC (Aug 12, 2013)

it is important to keep the relationship healthy. Buy a good replacement sampler and throw out the bad ones and thank her profusely each time you smoke a cigar.


----------



## r3gulator3 (Feb 9, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> When a woman gifts you cigars THEY ARE GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> If they are too dry and cant be recovered it is YOUR job as her future husband to not say a word but go find the same sticks that are not dried out to replace the dry ones so you can smoke them in front of her!
> 
> You have much to learn in the ways of women and relationships.....


My Thoughts exactly, Just like if she makes you a meal and it's burnt or doesn't taste good, you smile and chew and say how great it is and ask for seconds just to show her you appreciate her. If it was me. I would buy one from a b&m keep it in the truck and take one from the house and take a selfie and post it of you smoking the good one. HAHA!

edit: Forgot to mention, this was a problem with my first wife. My wonderful wife I am with now goes cigar shopping with me. and cooks amazingly. which now that I think about it. Maybe you should take her to a b&m and show her how to pick cigars. Don't do it like a class per say but pick one up say hey what do you think of this one, she will hold it and then explain I that you like the sheen of the oil wrapper and other qualities. If you explain how you like your cigars, she will nail it every time.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> When a woman gifts you cigars THEY ARE GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> If they are too dry and cant be recovered it is YOUR job as her future husband to not say a word but go find the same sticks that are not dried out to replace the dry ones so you can smoke them in front of her!
> 
> You have much to learn in the ways of women and relationships.....


Absolutely true...


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

r3gulator3 said:


> My Thoughts exactly, Just like if she makes you a meal and it's burnt or doesn't taste good, you smile and chew and say how great it is and ask for seconds just to show her you appreciate her. If it was me. I would buy one from a b&m keep it in the truck and take one from the house and take a selfie and post it of you smoking the good one. HAHA!


this is how you end up eating crap food year after year. Telling her the truth is the way to go.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Very simple solution...no need to fret, grasshoppah! Just go get new, properly humidified replacements for the dry ones, and thank her profusely! They don't even need to be the exact same ones...just reasonably close! This will work as long as you haven't brought it to her attention...


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I'm really disappointed at quite a few of you in this thread


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

My fiance will never buy me cigars ever. You're a lucky guy.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

It sounds like a number of you are completely p-whipped, and I say that with no offense meant..

Base your relationship on honesty, not kneel and praise bullshit. You might be surprised how well it works. :nod: Just my opinion, though. :yield:


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

[OT] Loki said:


> I'm really disappointed at quite a few of you in this thread


Ignore what this guy says if you want to stay married.

I was going to stay out of this one because the only thing I had to offer was a criticism of the OP for being such an ungrateful jerk. But after reading a couple of these responses I have something to say to the OP:

If you want things your way in life, don't get married.

If you want to grow in ways you never could by yourself, marry someone you love and who loves you, then challenge yourself every day from then on to be a better man and a better partner.

So are we really upset about the $100 in stogies that got dry, or are we ashamed for ever feeling that way, much less making it public, in the first place? That answer will tell you whether or not you should proceed with getting married.


----------



## r3gulator3 (Feb 9, 2014)

[OT] Loki said:


> this is how you end up eating crap food year after year. Telling her the truth is the way to go.


I agree to a point however, when the bad meals are seldom and far between, and you are really in love. It's just not worth having the fight, hurting her feelings and then she never wants to do anything nice again. I think the edit to my previous post is the way to go. Take her to the b&m and show her what you like in a cigar. She will look for those things the next time she tries to buy them. Just my 2 cents.

Travis


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Just be grateful and honest.

Frankly, you're not going to get a lot of sympathy/empathy here because $100 worth of cigars is really not much to most of the sick bastards on Puff (myself included) who own THOUSANDS of dollars worth of tobacco and accessories and spend $100 every few weeks. The fact that you joined this site indicates you carry the gene. Good luck.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

So you have nothing to smoke?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

cakeanddottle said:


> Ignore what this guy says if you want to stay married.
> 
> I was going to stay out of this one because the only thing I had to offer was a criticism of the OP for being such an ungrateful jerk. But after reading a couple of these responses I have something to say to the OP:
> 
> ...


Funny. I've been with my wife for 8 years. When I or she makes a crap meal we tell the other. If she doesn't like my friends she tells me and I her. We don't lie to each other.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

Have to go with the open and honest crowd as well. 10 years of cowtowing in the first marriage proved that path is not the one to follow. 11 years of second marriage is much more harmonious with total honesty. I would say to her that you really appreciate the thought, tell her you are going to try and rehabilitate them, and that you will teach her the proper way tot buy/store cigars for future reference.


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> When a woman gifts you cigars THEY ARE GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> If they are too dry and cant be recovered it is YOUR job as her future husband to not say a word but go find the same sticks that are not dried out to replace the dry ones so you can smoke them in front of her!
> 
> You have much to learn in the ways of women and relationships.....


Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Married for 22 years and been together for 30 years and honesty has always been the hallmark of our relationship. We used to try to protect each other's feeling, but one of us would go away unhappy and stew over it for too long. Now everything is out in the open and life is much more pleasant. The other day she said to me "honey your hair is really getting thin on top" to which I replied "while we are being honest with each other I've noticed that your butt is getting a little big for those jeans." Then we both laughed and said at least we are growing old together. I don't buy into the happy wife, happy life mantra for a marriage to work you both have to be happy.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it's unreasonable to expect non-smokers to learn proper tobacco handling just so they can gift you tobacco. I'm all for honesty, buying my own tobacco, and never ever making someone who loves me feel bad for trying to do something nice for me.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

cakeanddottle said:


> I think it's unreasonable to expect non-smokers to learn proper tobacco handling just so they can gift you tobacco. I'm all for honesty, buying my own tobacco, and never ever making someone who loves me feel bad for trying to do something nice for me.


That is what I am talking about. The etiquette of gift receiving as a husband and a father is, in my opinion, much different than anything else. I am thankful for every gift I get, and I'll be damned if I am going to have her feeling bad about giving me anything.

Has nothing to do with being p-whipped as someone some elegantly said, it has to do with being grateful that she thought of me.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

The Force is strong with this thread. Lots of sage advice here.

My wife and my parents have given me cigars as gifts and I've not had an issue, but if I did I wouldn't blame them. They are not cigar smokers and don't know any better. It truly is the thought that counts.

Try to resuscitate them in you humidor and smoke them and be grateful someone loves you enough to give you cigars. Don't complain and make her feel bad when she's trying to do something nice for you.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Drez_ said:


> It sounds like a number of you are completely p-whipped, and I say that with no offense meant..
> 
> Base your relationship on honesty, not kneel and praise bullshit. You might be surprised how well it works. :nod: Just my opinion, though. :yield:


What the hell does this have to do with honesty? There are no lies involved by putting a smile on someones face with them seeing you smoke a gifted cigar, even if it wasn't the one that was gifted. She didn't know any better. If you take it down the road to tell her she bought shit sticks and then argue the point guess who isn't getting anymore gifted cigars?

Has 0 to do with being P whipped and everything to do with doing a nice deed for someone you are supposed to love.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been married 45 years (same woman). My advice is you got to know when to pick your fights. Bitching about cigars she bought you I'll bet you will never bitch about any cigars she buys in the future cause she ain't going to. They will know when something the cook sucks.. you don't need to point it out. One large piece of advice don't ever says that's not the way my mom use to make it. You might be back home with mom when you wake up.

about your cigars.. did she buy them at a local B&M or online? how long had she been sitting on them before your birthday? if they can't be saved take one along when you leave on occasion and ditch it. buy a matching smoke and make a big deal out of sitting and enjoying it out back with a drink and invite her. or taking her out to dinner and firing it up on the drive home. 

if you are going to get mad over gifted cigars. what else does she do that annoys you?


as to the tough guys.. do you feel empowered by belittling a bad dinner or a gift that wasn't to your likeing?


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> What the hell does this have to do with honesty? There are no lies involved by putting a smile on someones face with them seeing you smoke a gifted cigar, even if it wasn't the one that was gifted. She didn't know any better. If you take it down the road to tell her she bought shit sticks and then argue the point guess who isn't getting anymore gifted cigars?
> 
> Has 0 to do with being P whipped and everything to do with doing a nice deed for someone you are supposed to love.


What does it have to do with honesty? Well, instead of being HONEST and having a conversation with you..expressing my immense gratitude and trying to explain what to look for if you try to decide to do something this awesome again..I'll spend another $100 behind your back, and pretend you did an awesome job..because it is a "nice deed." If you're supposed to love someone, and them you, then an option conversation shouldn't bring on "hurt feelings" or problems between the two of you. It should help you get closer, because it really does express your gratitude and her generosity and helps it develop into something that benefits both parties.

As it stands, I'd rather be open about it. I'd rather not be gifted cigars because someone decides they don't like my reaction in being honest, than to have to continue to double buy them and lie to my wife's face.

After nine years marriage, my methods have worked for me. To each their own, though.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Blue Raccoon said:


> as to the tough guys.. do you feel empowered by belittling a bad dinner or a gift that wasn't to your likeing?


I just don't get the reasoning behind having a conversation and explaining problems with an item (be it cigars, or ANYTHING) as belittling it. I would expect the same thing from my wife if I bought her a gift and she didn't like it. It gives me insight on what to do next, and doesn't give me the mindset of saying "Well I just won't buy anything every again." If it's someone you've built a healthy relationship with, there should be trust and honesty and understanding.

Perhaps each person is going off of their own experiences..but I also in no way consider this a "fight" that must be picked.. It's simply a matter of basic communication.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Too much estrogen in this thread for me :lol:


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I like all the conflict in this thread. I guess lots of folks have relationships that "work" for them and there's more than one way to skin a cat. I'm in the "tell her" camp. Hug her, kiss her, and tell her. 

I want to hear more from the OP though. How did these sticks get so dry? Did they buy them a year ago and leave them in the trunk of the car? Rehydrate them bitches. 

I think it's interesting that the OP tried to tell her but she insists they're still ok. Kinda cracks me up. Does she have any basis for this? Does she smoke? Can she just not stand being wrong? Or blowing this cash? Or can't she stand the OP being correct? Anyway, it's interesting. 

Are the ones from Dad dried out too? Did you tell him?


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

whoa. easy now. smoke them up then go buy id say 4000-5000 sticks so you can't possibly need more in her eyes even though a few thousand more would be better and never have that problem again thats what I'd do. P.S. don't take relationship advice from a cigar forum unless its about your relationship with cigars.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

guess I'm a whipped puss.. you should stand in front of her (more people there the better) then crush them into powder and ask her what the hell she was thinking. explain loudly how she just pissed $100 (her money I assume) down the crapper. then, drop the mess onto the floor for her to clean up.. that will teach her. how old are you two anyway?


----------



## louwags (May 17, 2014)

It's a cigar forum, not a relationship forum. Nevertheless, this is good advice:



Blue Raccoon said:


> I have been married 45 years (same woman). My advice is you got to know when to pick your fights. Bitching about cigars she bought you I'll bet you will never bitch about any cigars she buys in the future cause she ain't going to. They will know when something the cook sucks.. you don't need to point it out. One large piece of advice don't ever says that's not the way my mom use to make it. You might be back home with mom when you wake up.
> 
> about your cigars.. did she buy them at a local B&M or online? how long had she been sitting on them before your birthday? if they can't be saved take one along when you leave on occasion and ditch it. buy a matching smoke and make a big deal out of sitting and enjoying it out back with a drink and invite her. or taking her out to dinner and firing it up on the drive home.
> 
> ...


I've only been married once. To the same woman. For 25 years. And happy to be there. Because of doing things like this ^^^ .

Eh. It doesn't make you p-whipped when you spare your life mate's feelings and it doesn't make you p-whipped when you make her feel good about something nice that she did for you.

--Wag--


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm surprised that so many people view relationships and communication in such a black and white manner. Who says your only choice is 100% blunt truth or 100% boldface lie?


----------



## r3gulator3 (Feb 9, 2014)

the nub said:


> I'm surprised that so many people view relationships and communication in such a black and white manner. Who says your only choice is 100% blunt truth or 100% boldface lie?


it's not that smiling and showing appreciation is a lie. just not expressing dissatisfaction toward a kind gesture is the way I see it. I guess it was the way I was raised, I know a man who's wife makes the worst most dried out pork chops in the world. He always tells her they are wonderful and that may be his opinion. However If they invite me for dinner and that's what they are having I always eat, and say thank you. To me it's just the polite thing to do.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

the nub said:


> I'm surprised that so many people view relationships and communication in such a black and white manner. Who says your only choice is 100% blunt truth or 100% boldface lie?


Thank you. I never lie to my wife, customers, employer. I don't always dispense all the truth at once. When my wife tells me she burnt the bread, I tell her I don't like it doughy. If she says she thinks she over cooked the salmon, I tell her it's dangerous to eat it raw. If she were to give me dry sticks, I'm not bringing it up. If she brought it up, why not point out most people, me included, like our cigars drier than the 70%rh standard you read so much about. I've lived through some nasty machine rolled in the past. If smoking a dry stick till the others recuperate would make her happy, I'm all over it like white on rice. Non problem in the big scheme of things. Do you think the OP is scratching his head wondering how he started this discussion?


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

Is this Puff dot com or Phil (Dr.) dot com? I just wasted 10 minutes of my night reading this. I am actually surprised this thread accumulated into three pages since my initial reply. Just to give the last cent of my two, it's not the non-smokers fault, it is the lame B&M, or online store, who didn't have them properly packaged to begin with; always assuming they will be gifted (at least asking), unless a rapport is developed that says otherwise. I suppose I killed the possibility of this happening quickly, telling mine that if she ever bought me cigars (like two days ago) make sure they're properly kept by Boveda, or a water pillow. If I bought her a purse, and she didn't like it, i'd for sure want to know so we could fix it; not so she could put it in the closet and never wear it as she smiled and said otherwise. My wife was attracted to me by my honesty initially anyways, when asked what my hands were doing there, I said it was because I wanted to grab her cans, not because there was a piece of lint on her shirt. 

All points taken, this thread has too many people crying about their women and ex-women. I envision a group full of women crying in tears with glasses of white zin reading this crap. Or am I tough, not thankful, not going to be married long? Worst thread ever............


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

Bryan1021 said:


> Is this Puff dot com or Phil (Dr.) dot com? I just wasted 10 minutes of my night reading this. I am actually surprised this thread accumulated into three pages since my initial reply. Just to give the last cent of my two, it's not the non-smokers fault, it is the lame B&M, or online store, who didn't have them properly packaged to begin with; always assuming they will be gifted (at least asking), unless a rapport is developed that says otherwise. I suppose I killed the possibility of this happening quickly, telling mine that if she ever bought me cigars (like two days ago) make sure they're properly kept by Boveda, or a water pillow. If I bought her a purse, and she didn't like it, i'd for sure want to know so we could fix it; not so she could put it in the closet and never wear it as she smiled and said otherwise. My wife was attracted to me by my honesty initially anyways, when asked what my hands were doing there, I said it was because I wanted to grab her cans, not because there was a piece of lint on her shirt.
> 
> All points taken, this thread has too many people crying about their women and ex-women. I envision a group full of women crying in tears with glasses of white zin reading this crap. Or am I tough, not thankful, not going to be married long? Worst thread ever............


Well, this is a message board, and the OP asked for opinions... what do you expect, people on the internet not having opinions?  perhaps you could have stopped reading after a couple of minutes and saved yourself thev agony.


----------



## Ribeater (Aug 5, 2014)

Tell her Bill Clinton had dry cigars and had monica lewinski moisten them up for him .


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

[OT] Loki said:


> this is how you end up eating crap food year after year. Telling her the truth is the way to go.


I couldn't agree more. I have lived by this credo. If anyone for any reason asks me do I like this or that, or exactly like this situation here I tell the TRUTH. I don't want to eat crap I don't like, smoke crap that's no good, ect. Ect. Ect.
I much rather take a one day hit of bullshat anger, then a lifetime of occasional misery doing things I hate.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

This requires tact and diplomacy. First, you do not explain anything to a woman. Invite her on a trip to your tobacconist and inspect the cigars you purchase anecdotally explaining the features you look for in a premium cigar. Using this method when she buys you cigars in the future it will be her knowledge of cigars responsible for the correct decision. This is of upmost importance in retaining a happy relationship as well as receiving properly maintained cigars as a gift. I have been smoking and married for 30 plus years and when my wife buys my Padron Family Reserves or 1926 Series for my birthday, she hand selects the cigars and insists they be packaged with a humidity pouch as to be in perfect condition when I receive the gift.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

havanajohn said:


> So you have nothing to smoke?


Sir, you are the one most valid point here.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

the nub said:


> I'm surprised that so many people view relationships and communication in such a black and white manner. Who says your only choice is 100% blunt truth or 100% boldface lie?


Exactly. Would these same people talking about 100% honesty tell their children that the painting they made them in kindergarten sucked?


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

ahhhh the saga continues.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

joyride964 said:


> So my dad got me a Perdomo ESV 2002 6 Sampler and my fiancé got me like $50 worth of Romeo's and A. Fuentes for my birthday (my whole stash at the moment). How the hell can I explain to my fiancé that they are dried out and can't be smoked. I have tried to tell her but for some reason she thinks they are good no matter what.


Sorry for your loss!
Cigars that is!
That being said honesty is always the best policy IMHO.
But don't listen to me as i have been divorced twice.
I am lucky enough to have met a woman finally that appreciates the truth as i do.
Many dis like me for my honesty.
Many applaud me for it for it as well.
So the morrow to the story if there is one.
Always be true to yourself!


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Drez_ said:


> I just don't get the reasoning behind having a conversation and explaining problems with an item (be it cigars, or ANYTHING) as belittling it. I would expect the same thing from my wife if I bought her a gift and she didn't like it. It gives me insight on what to do next, and doesn't give me the mindset of saying "Well I just won't buy anything every again." If it's someone you've built a healthy relationship with, there should be trust and honesty and understanding.
> 
> Perhaps each person is going off of their own experiences..but I also in no way consider this a "fight" that must be picked.. It's simply a matter of basic communication.


Very well said


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Pj201 said:


> Very well said


thanks for the gift dear.. btw, what the hell were you thinking? those cigars should have been kept in a humidor at 65/65 not in the drawer waiting for my party. did you ever say what happens with the cigars dad got you?

what the hell is this? didn't your mother ever teach you how to cook? my mother always cooked it a different way and my mother knows better them to put crap like this on the table. I going over to mothers and get some good dinner.

hey, have your washed my 'wife-beater' tshirt? I like wearing them to WalMart.


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

DrBob said:


> Well, this is a message board, and the OP asked for opinions... what do you expect, people on the internet not having opinions?  perhaps you could have stopped reading after a couple of minutes and saved yourself thev agony.


Well I was just trying to get my opinion across.....:nod:


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

joyride964 said:


> Most if them have started cracking


Rehumidify, fix cracks w/ chap stick.


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

TiminBC said:


> it is important to keep the relationship healthy. Buy a good replacement sampler and throw out the bad ones and thank her profusely each time you smoke a cigar.


This seems like a good idea. My wife gifted me some Victor Sinclairs that aren't very good. Whenever I smoke a good cigar, I thank her for the gift. She has no idea I'm not smoking one of the VS's that she gave me.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

My :2: - there's too much generalizing going on about women. They are individuals after all! Truth is, none of us know OP's wife or how she'd react or anything about their relationship. I had one ex who would have had a hysterical meltdown if I'd have criticized a gift she got me. But my wife would definitely prefer to know because my enjoyment of the gift is the important thing. She'd be really upset if I didn't tell her and she found out later.

If you want to always feel like you have to tiptoe around your wife and placate her because that's the only way to have a peaceful marriage, not being honest is a good way to set that precedent. Personally I just wouldn't be happy in a situation like that. Marriage is theoretically a lifelong commitment, and I think it's important to start as you'd like to continue.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Blue Raccoon said:


> thanks for the gift dear.. btw, what the hell were you thinking? those cigars should have been kept in a humidor at 65/65 not in the drawer waiting for my party. did you ever say what happens with the cigars dad got you?
> 
> what the hell is this? didn't your mother ever teach you how to cook? my mother always cooked it a different way and my mother knows better them to put crap like this on the table. I going over to mothers and get some good dinner.
> 
> hey, have your washed my 'wife-beater' tshirt? I like wearing them to WalMart.


Telling the truth is not a combat senario, it's you that's doing that. Your being very focused on a negative, combative response. Light up your favorite cigar and enjoy mate.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

[OT] Loki said:


> this is how you end up eating crap food year after year. Telling her the truth is the way to go.


damn truth thats why I cook. I know Im getting a good meal that way lol.

As for the OP if he hasn't been scared off yet.... Its the thought that counts man. Just consider them dry boxed and smoke em. The best way IMO to let her know is to kindly recommend keeping them in a bag with a humidity pack if she gets you more in the future. Its showing her theres a better way and that what she did was possibly wrong while not out right saying it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Blue Raccoon said:


> thanks for the gift dear.. btw, what the hell were you thinking? those cigars should have been kept in a humidor at 65/65 not in the drawer waiting for my party. did you ever say what happens with the cigars dad got you?
> 
> what the hell is this? didn't your mother ever teach you how to cook? my mother always cooked it a different way and my mother knows better them to put crap like this on the table. I going over to mothers and get some good dinner.
> 
> hey, have your washed my 'wife-beater' tshirt? I like wearing them to WalMart.


Wow! For a guy with 45 years of marriage experience you sure have a narrow idea of what telling the truth is.

My wife and I have known each other since we were children, so there is no way we could get away with fooling each other. We tell each other the truth, because that is the only option when we know each other so well. We don't get aggressive or mean with the truth. We love and respect each other. Yes, I have a firm policy of telling her the truth, but I use patience and tact when doing so. She appreciates the truth from me, and she likes the way I speak to her.

Isn't boldly saying that telling yer wife the truth is dumb or mean, a bit extreme?


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

I like cheese.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

telling the truth is very important about important things.. but, letting slide cigars purchased as a gift is certainly not in the lying class. when you wife comes home with a new hair cut or a new dress that's she's proud of and you not so much that comes under my first post about picking your fights.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Wow! For a guy with 45 years of marriage experience you sure have a narrow idea of what telling the truth is.
> 
> My wife and I have known each other since we were children, so there is no way we could get away with fooling each other. We tell each other the truth, because that is the only option when we know each other so well. We don't get aggressive or mean with the truth. We love and respect each other. Yes, I have a firm policy of telling her the truth, but I use patience and tact when doing so. She appreciates the truth from me, and she likes the way I speak to her.
> 
> Isn't boldly saying that telling yer wife the truth is dumb or mean, a bit extreme?


Yes, lying or withholding information because of a misguided sense of harmony is a form of playing games with the one person that matters most. As far as the posters calling the OP names.... that's a form of ass hattery. Congrats at being just how you said not to be. rude.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

c.ortiz108 said:


> My :2: - there's too much generalizing going on about women. They are individuals after all! Truth is, none of us know OP's wife or how she'd react or anything about their relationship.


^^^^truth.

My input is this...say to them what you would want said to you.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I think what really cracks me up about this thread is most of those saying tell her her gift sucks because the sticks are dry and useless are for the most part the same ones that posted in a closed area about not saying anything to someone you barely know about selling you fake stogies. :bitchslap::chk


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> I think what really cracks me up about this thread is most of those saying tell her her gift sucks because the sticks are dry and useless are for the most part the same ones that posted in a closed area about not saying anything to someone you barely know about selling you fake stogies. :bitchslap::chk


Rob, it's amazing to me the double standards expressed within one topic. But truthfully please, as I read what you said carefully, is there not a way to bring to your wife lovingly an issue for her consideration? Firmly adhering to the principle that you catch more bees with honey than vinegar. I can give a bit of humorous example. Ever try faking an orga** with a woman? I was so busted, but it did open the door to healthy dialogue in that subject and it's amazing how it can be mutually when you can tell the other what's pleasing or how to do it. 29 years of the best woman ever because I was able to ask for what I wanted and it was mutual. I was asked and also discovered what made me the wolf man she always wanted. We know that open communication always prevents hurt feelings and eventual mistrust. Trust is the first thing to go and the last thing to return when deception no matter how trivial is the order of things. Even when it's meant in the best intentions.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Gentlemen, it's clear that despite our shared love of cigars we have as many different viewpoints on relationships as there are brands of smokes. Ultimately every person is an individual with their own values, and every relationship is both unique and dynamic. There's nothing wrong with having your own opinion on how to handle a situation, but I hate to see anyone belittle someone else over how they manage their lives. There are many happy, successful marriages/partnerships and also many that do not last, and there is no magic formula for making them work. 

Hope you all had a great weekend and enjoy your next smoke!


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Just a thought, but in the future smile say thank you for the thoughtful gift she or anyone else has bestowed upon you. 

The amount of the gift means nothing to the damage you've possibly done by being irritated by what she did.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

On the next guy's weekend pack up those cigars and toss them out the car window on the way there. Problem solved.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

So you told hher they were dry. Then she tells you they are fine. Theres only one thing you can do. Repeatedly stick her head into the toilet until she understands they are too damn dry. Dont forget to put the toilet seat down when youre through.

Lol no im just joking...leave the seat up to show you mean business








Seriously tho just smoke them if theyre smokable


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

madbricky said:


> Rob, it's amazing to me the double standards expressed within one topic. But truthfully please, as I read what you said carefully, is there not a way to bring to your wife lovingly an issue for her consideration? Firmly adhering to the principle that you catch more bees with honey than vinegar. I can give a bit of humorous example. Ever try faking an orga** with a woman? I was so busted, but it did open the door to healthy dialogue in that subject and it's amazing how it can be mutually when you can tell the other what's pleasing or how to do it. 29 years of the best woman ever because I was able to ask for what I wanted and it was mutual. I was asked and also discovered what made me the wolf man she always wanted. We know that open communication always prevents hurt feelings and eventual mistrust. Trust is the first thing to go and the last thing to return when deception no matter how trivial is the order of things. Even when it's meant in the best intentions.


When it comes to cigars, she doesn't get involved period. She knows Im a picky SOB and would more likely get me a gift certificate to a local B&M or such. We are open and honest. I dont have to worry about her cooking, I do all the cooking around here while she gets the homework done with the brats. Then we both clean up after. We share all the household responsibilities, while she is doing the laundry Im out cutting the grass. My wife is the best that ever was. We have never argued, not even once. I value her opinion and she values mine. We dont see eye to eye on everything and sometimes we have to agree that we disagree.

On that note I will disagree that this has a single thing to do with trust. If I were in the shoes of the OP I would have done exactly what I said instead of negating how she went out of the way to do something nice and basically calling her an idiot then posting up here about how she said they are good no matter what looking for validation in whatever it was that was said to her to piss her off. If my wife found out later that I went out of my way to not negate her generosity she would not see it as mistrust or a lie and matter of fact she would be even more impressed that I did that for her and I would be swimming in nookie! Some of you need to read the book, Men are from Mars and Women are from Venus as some of you don't have a clue when it comes to women. Anyone who says they have been 100% matter of fact with their wife or anyone else for that matter I will call out as a flat out liar. If you have ever done something for someone out of pure generosity and wished to remain anonymous you have done the same thing I said in the first place. If you have sent out a blind cigar bomb with no return address or clue to who it is, you have done the same thing again. If you have done none of these or anything similar, you should try it. Its not only uplifting for the person you touched, it does the giver some good too.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

well said, some great points there! @JustinThyme


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Old Smokey said:


> How did they get so dried out?


Why were they so dry? 
Did she buy cigars without a zip-lock baggie and leave them in the refrigerator?
We want to know what happened to the cigars? 
As for how to handle it: Educate Her. No shame in explaining how cigars need to be kept humidified! 
Same as good wine, food, etc. you can't leave it in your car for a week or two and expect it to be ok.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

I can't believe I just read it all :drama:

I'm so ashamed:lol:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep, I think the OP tuned out about 4-pages ago.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey, now that the OP is gone, what do ya'll want to talk about?!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

gtechva said:


> Hey, now that the OP is gone, what do ya'll want to talk about?!


Bacon?


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

badussy


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> When a woman gifts you cigars THEY ARE GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> If they are too dry and cant be recovered it is YOUR job as her future husband to not say a word but go find the same sticks that are not dried out to replace the dry ones so you can smoke them in front of her!
> 
> You have much to learn in the ways of women and relationships.....


:bowdown:


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> When a woman gifts you cigars THEY ARE GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> If they are too dry and cant be recovered it is YOUR job as her future husband to not say a word but go find the same sticks that are not dried out to replace the dry ones so you can smoke them in front of her!
> 
> You have much to learn in the ways of women and relationships.....


This true no matter the gift !!!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> When a woman gifts you cigars THEY ARE GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> If they are too dry and cant be recovered it is YOUR job as her future husband to not say a word but go find the same sticks that are not dried out to replace the dry ones so you can smoke them in front of her!
> 
> You have much to learn in the ways of women and relationships.....


side not try to save the ones first that way when you have the repalcements to smoke you can explain to here how to buy/sotre untill giving them to you so they will be ready to smoke when she gives them to you. its a win win win. you get a girl that suports your hobby, get to go buy new sticks, and help her to understand how to care for the sticks next time so you get more sticks!!!!!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, I'm an expert on marriage and relationships as I've been married 47 times. If you want my advice, let me know.....


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

I mentioned the OPs question to my wife and told her it seemed to be a polarizing question- everyone was in the tell her right away or never tell her camp. My wife and I talked on the drive back from Cincinnati and decided both were right- no need to look a gift horse in the mouth and tell her she is all wrong, but a diplomatic answer is best. Thank her for the intent and explain how cigars need to be protected from things and that they are fragile. That's really the best choice- you don't want to end up with dry cigars forever or no more cigars ever.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> I mentioned the OPs question to my wife and told her it seemed to be a polarizing question- everyone was in the tell her right away or never tell her camp. My wife and I talked on the drive back from Cincinnati and decided both were right- no need to look a gift horse in the mouth and tell her she is all wrong, but a diplomatic answer is best. Thank her for the intent and explain how cigars need to be protected from things and that they are fragile. That's really the best choice- you don't want to end up with dry cigars forever or no more cigars ever.


i agree 100% i think thats why you need to do the white lie of going and getting some replacements while she thinks you are trying to save them. once they are "saved" and you smoke one thats when you can explain everything to her so she will buy cigars in the future.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

cakeanddottle said:


> Ignore what this guy says if you want to stay married.
> 
> I was going to stay out of this one because the only thing I had to offer was a criticism of the OP for being such an ungrateful jerk. But after reading a couple of these responses I have something to say to the OP:
> 
> ...


Do me a favor please.. SMACK me upside the head with your insight from time to time! Well said!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

ShaneG said:


> I mentioned the OPs question to my wife and told her it seemed to be a polarizing question- everyone was in the tell her right away or never tell her camp. My wife and I talked on the drive back from Cincinnati and decided both were right- no need to look a gift horse in the mouth and tell her she is all wrong, but a diplomatic answer is best. Thank her for the intent and explain how cigars need to be protected from things and that they are fragile. That's really the best choice- you don't want to end up with dry cigars forever or no more cigars ever.


That's funny as a hell, i posed the same question to my wife and she said she would want to know right away. Though, she did say she would want an attaboy for the effort and then fill her in on proper storage. She also said that when she bought me cigars this summer they came earlier than expected so she called the shop and asked how long she could store them as is before she had to give them to me and they told her they would be fine for 2-3 days in their current packaging.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> That's funny as a hell, i posed the same question to my wife and she said she would want to know right away. Though, she did say she would want an attaboy for the effort and then fill her in on proper storage. She also said that when she bought me cigars this summer they came earlier than expected so she called the shop and asked how long she could store them as is before she had to give them to me and they told her they would be fine for 2-3 days in their current packaging.


Perhaps that's the best policy- the one you and your wife both feel comfortable with. Everyones different.


----------



## NemeKriss (Sep 2, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> When a woman gifts you cigars THEY ARE GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> If they are too dry and cant be recovered it is YOUR job as her future husband to not say a word but go find the same sticks that are not dried out to replace the dry ones so you can smoke them in front of her!
> 
> You have much to learn in the ways of women and relationships.....


and if you can't affrd to replace them, put the bands on some cheapos, and smoke part of one of them outside every now and again and tell her that they are great


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow!

I came here to laugh at Ya'll for still discussing this, but Ya'll continue to make very good points! :clap2:

Carry on! :thumb:


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I would have a heart attack if my wife bought me cigars.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd post an opinion, but then my ex would register just to post that I was wrong.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

MarkC said:


> I'd post an opinion, but then my ex would register just to post that I was wrong.


Lol. That is funny


----------



## TubaDawg (May 17, 2013)

Auburnguy said:


> I would have a heart attack if my wife bought me cigars.


Hell no. Don't do that. Buy her flowers! LOL.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

TubaDawg said:


> Hell no. Don't do that. Buy her flowers! LOL.


I bought my daughter flowers today as she is performing up at the fair with her dance class. Her first performance. But I failed to buy my wife some. Guess I made a mistake there looking back. Meh, oh well.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought we were going to talk about bacon. I perfer black label over farmland although thick cut farmland is a great choice in that format.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

The thick cut is cheaper by the pound and I love it, but, if you are trying to feed a family, go ahead and get the cheap thin stuff. That way everyone gets a certain number of slices and think they got more. It's marketing. Kind of like Swisher buying Drew Estate. (see what i did there? just linked the thread no one can believe is still growing to the thread no one knows how it grew so fast)


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

one more thing about bacon. it's always interested me how there's two different bacon eaters. those like me who like it crispy and those who like more less crisp sort of limp. Now that I think of it the amont if fat on the slice too. I lile a good amount of fat maybe 75% fat 25% meat and others who look through the bacon for a long time searching for the least fat possible. what gives isn't the point of eating bacon to get good and fatty stuff. but what do I know. What I like I guess.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

I like to bake my #bacon in the oven. Some people like to fry it in a skillet. Then there is the microwave camp. Having a large family, the oven is the best route. I can cook 2-3 lbs easily and not have to tend to it forever. I don't deal with the splatter mess either.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm going to try the oven next time. Any tips temp, do you use a cookie sheet or broiler pan? I miss valentinos pizza so bad.


Nature said:


> I like to bake my #bacon in the oven. Some people like to fry it in a skillet. Then there is the microwave camp. Having a large family, the oven is the best route. I can cook 2-3 lbs easily and not have to tend to it forever. I don't deal with the splatter mess either.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

I like to use a broiler pan; allows the grease to drain below, but I also use a bar pan (cookie sheet with sides) if I'm cooking multple pans at a time. 375, takes about 25 min starting from a cold oven. Do not pre-heat. If you like it crispy, try 400 or lengthen the time. If you like it tender, go 350 for about 25-30 min.

I don't think Valentino's is as good as it once was, but may be location dependant. I have out of town relatives that feel the same about Runza as you do about Vals. I think you might have Runzas down there now.?


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

I like cheese.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Reading this thread is like jamming sand under my eyelids while snorting cat hair and break-dancing on broken glass to rap music.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Old school rap, like Run DMC, or the newer stuff?


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

gtechva said:


> Old school rap, like Run DMC, or the newer stuff?


Old School is where it is at if you have to listen to Rap. More of a country guy myself.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Gotta be old school... Run DMC, KRS-One, Special Ed, I can go on and on!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Nature said:


> I like to bake my #bacon in the oven. Some people like to fry it in a skillet. Then there is the microwave camp. Having a large family, the oven is the best route. I can cook 2-3 lbs easily and not have to tend to it forever. I don't deal with the splatter mess either.


My preferred method is 5 pieces of turkey bacon in the microwave for 4-minutes.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I cook my bacon on the grill. No mess to clean up, and the house doesn't smell like bacon for a day or two. Just use low heat, and go across the grates. I use a vegetable rack or grid to keep my bacon from falling through. I have also used the microwave method many times. I just use a microwave bacon tray that I got for 10 cents from a garage sale and cover it with wax paper. Grease drains into the bottom and it gets dumped into a zip lock tub to use for POPCORN! 

Yes the bacon grease does make the best popcorn on the stove. Try it out and thank me later. White cornal is my favorite. 1-2 teaspoons of bacon grease and a palm full of popcorn. Use more or less to your taste. I keep it around 1 to maintain my figure. Lol


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> My preferred method is 5 pieces of turkey bacon in the microwave for 4-minutes.


Now, do you use a rack, or a bacon tray, or layer it between paper towels?



Auburnguy said:


> Yes the bacon grease does make the best popcorn on the stove. Try it out and thank me later. White cornal is my favorite. 1-2 teaspoons of bacon grease and a palm full of popcorn. Use more or less to your taste. I keep it around 1 to maintain my figure. Lol


Yum! How about Kettle corn? Throw in 1/4 cup white sugar to 1/2 cup popcorn kernels and salt. Got to keep it mixing so it doesn't burn. 
Did you know, Nebraska grows more popcorn than any other state at 294 million pounds per year? More than 1/3 of the total US production.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Nature said:


> Now, do you use a rack, or a bacon tray, or layer it between paper towels?
> .


Between paper towels.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

MDSPHOTO said:


> My preferred method is 5 pieces of turkey bacon in the microwave for 4-minutes.


You can't get bacon from birds.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Auburnguy said:


> Old School is where it is at...





anthony d said:


> Gotta be old school...


"Have you ever actually listened to rap back in the day? It's always some dude being like "Well I went to the hat store today / and I bought myself a hat / (Ha-ha-ha-ha)" Homie, I don't wanna hear your hat stories." - Donald Glover


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> "Have you ever actually listened to rap back in the day? It's always some dude being like "Well I went to the hat store today / and I bought myself a hat / (Ha-ha-ha-ha)" Homie, I don't wanna hear your hat stories." - Donald Glover


Better than new school. Talking about syrup, dope, and pimpin. OK and some other hard gangster stuff.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You can't get bacon from birds.


What about from guinea pigs?


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

I think weird al rapped about chesse.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> What about from guinea pigs?


Sure would take a lot to make a worthy BLT though.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Auburnguy said:


> Better than new school. Talking about syrup, dope, and pimpin. OK and some other hard gangster stuff.


Yeah, I'm with you there. I just love the way Donald Glover put that. I can't stand old-school rap, or the real new stuff. In between, some great music was made.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Auburnguy said:


> Sure would take a lot to make a worthy BLT though.


There's a place next door to my work that has a 1lb BLT. It's made with a full pound of bacon. So amazing.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

All this talk about bacon, cheese, rap and popcorn sure makes me want to shave my armpits and go get some egg rolls, and I don't know why....:help:


----------



## Nestran (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, tracks are nowhere in sight on this one.
Oh well, at least it crashed in bacon pasture. 

I'll chime in as well, I pan fry bacon because it's just me and the wife and I enjoy the experience. For large quantities, oven is the way to go. 
for BLTs I like to make mini weaves.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

whoa whoa whoaaaa. stop quick grab a beer the cheaper the better. Now down it. Next get some more beer, pizza, chips and dirty hairy. Ok now sit in middle of couch, eat, drink, burp/grunt, scratch nuts Al Bundy style all while watching dirty hairy. problem solved shwu that was close.


droy1958 said:


> All this talk about bacon, cheese, rap and popcorn sure makes me want to shave my armpits and go get some egg rolls, and I don't know why....:help:


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Heath said:


> whoa whoa whoaaaa. stop quick grab a beer the cheaper the better. Now down it. Next get some more beer, pizza, chips and dirty hairy. Ok now sit in middle of couch, eat, drink, burp/grunt, scratch nuts Al Bundy style all while watching dirty hairy. problem solved shwu that was close.


Whew...thanks. That was closer than fur on a coyote....


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There's a place next door to my work that has a 1lb BLT. It's made with a full pound of bacon. So amazing.


Sounds like a good breakfast sandwich. Lol


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Nestran said:


> Wow, tracks are nowhere in sight on this one.
> Oh well, at least it crashed in bacon pasture.
> 
> I'll chime in as well, I pan fry bacon because it's just me and the wife and I enjoy the experience. For large quantities, oven is the way to go.
> for BLTs I like to make mini weaves.


I make my bacon on a large flat griddle that goes over two burners. It's enough space to cook about a pack all at once. I save my grease in jars for later, and cook my eggs on whatever's leftover after the jar pour.

Yummy eggs :hungry:

:focus:

Oh yeah, and then I smoke a cigar. Double-Yum.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

My wife bought me some bacon and it was all green and rancid smelling. Should I tell her, or should I just eat the bacon, get food poisoning and die?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

c.ortiz108 said:


> My wife bought me some bacon and it was all green and rancid smelling. Should I tell her, or should I just eat the bacon, get food poisoning and die?


Be man enough to just stuff those intestines right back in after you shite them out. Put on a smile. Have a beer :beerchug:, and an aspirin if you want to be a sissy about it. 

Then start getting your bacon the real way; by wrestling it from the pack of wolves that killed it.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> My wife bought me some bacon and it was all green and rancid smelling. Should I tell her, or should I just eat the bacon, get food poisoning and die?


Just cook it a few extra minutes. You should be just fine.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm getting HONGRY and I don't know why......


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Blue Raccoon said:


>


Now that is enough bacon for one nice samich.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Heath said "I think Weird Al rapped about cheese."


True nuff :nod:

And Sam Malone rapped about a groin injury___

A Ga-Ga-Ga-Ga-Groin injury_! :lol:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

c.ortiz108 said:


> My wife bought me some bacon and it was all green and rancid smelling. Should I tell her, or should I just eat the bacon, get food poisoning and die?


WHAT?!!! :jaw: ..........Have we learned nothing from this thread?! :frusty: ound:

:rockon:


----------

